# Phrag Andean Tears: Other pictures



## Erythrone (Feb 18, 2012)

Phragmipedium Andeans Tears

As you can see, I am still too lazy to clean foliage.... Botanigard is a very good product but the power on the leaves is ugly.


----------



## Hera (Feb 18, 2012)

Beautiful spotting on the pouches.


----------



## SlipperKing (Feb 18, 2012)

Great pairing!


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 18, 2012)

Nice color -- I like the flowers' gestures.


----------



## Susie11 (Feb 19, 2012)

Adding to wish list right this minute!


----------



## phrag guy (Feb 19, 2012)

very nice


----------



## NYEric (Feb 19, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## Ruli (Feb 26, 2012)

Very nice! I ordered one from Peruflora, I hope I'll have flowers as beautiful as yours.


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Feb 26, 2012)

Very nice! Great flowers and pictures.


----------



## biothanasis (Feb 26, 2012)

lovely colour!


----------

